# What do these numbers mean on a New Holland tractor?



## bigdave (Jan 3, 2011)

On the right side of transmission mounting boss is these numbers;(EM4H4C) (*6L23B) (*355273M*). On the right side of engine in center of pan rail is these numbers; (*NA639484*) (6J03) (82850639). Do any of these numbers tell the year, model, & serial number of tractor & engine? Email; [email protected]. Any help will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------

